# Elk hunt back on thursdays



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Why did fish and game change the opener to hit dead on with the deer hunt? Nothing against deer i hunt them myself, But seriously if your gonna archery hunt unless your disabled get off all the thousands of quad runners running around and actually walk into the forest. Is the reason just for money? With my rant said if you take a dog up in your camp and it barks all morning leave the son-of-a-B home, show some respect for other guys out. People just keep amazing me year after year.


----------



## HNT2LV (Sep 19, 2008)

Also, if your gonna cut firewood, please do it during the day, we were awoken at 1130 last night to the sound of chain saws cutting firewood for **** near an hour. Besides the **** dog we listened to just like you for 4 nights.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

herf916 said:


> Why did fish and game change the opener to hit dead on with the deer hunt? Nothing against deer i hunt them myself, *But seriously if your gonna archery hunt unless your disabled get off all the thousands of quad runners running around and actually walk into the forest*. Is the reason just for money? With my rant said if you take a dog up in your camp and it barks all morning leave the son-of-a-B home, show some respect for other guys out. People just keep amazing me year after year.


I never understand why people constantly complain about road hunters. Doesn't this just mean if your are actually Hiking into the back country there will be that man less people back there to join you??? I mean think about it. I encourage more people to road hunt.


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

fixed i get your point i never thought about it like that. I guess im just venting because the opener of archery deer these fools all think there hunting with freakin rifles. I just cant help but laugh when i see 5 people in a truck road hunting all holding bows, Thats priceless. Elk hunting the old opener was just so much quieter when the deer opener was over. The only people hunting during thursday friday were your die-hards.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would also be pissed about the chainsaw thing.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I love it this way. Everybody goes after their deer and leaves my elk alone..at least most everybody. And let them have their stupid road hunting. More backwoods for me! We were the only ones up there today!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

herf916 said:


> fixed i get your point i never thought about it like that. I guess im just venting because the opener of archery deer these fools all think there hunting with freakin rifles. I just cant help but laugh when i see 5 people in a truck road hunting all holding bows, Thats priceless. Elk hunting the old opener was just so much quieter when the deer opener was over. The only people hunting during thursday friday were your die-hards.


Just curious, what is stopping you from hunting elk on Thursday? You do realize you can still hunt them on Thursday right? :? Here's the kicker, the hunt for spikes/cows is 23 days, the opener is only ONE day. :shock:

I was the front man for the archery elk opener date change. The reason was we wanted to give those lucky enough to draw a LE tag 5 days w/o spike hunters chasing the same elk herds. Since the rifle LE hunt starts the day after the archery season ends we had no choice but to move the opener forward 5 days. Now that the DWR was DUMB enough to make spike hunting legal on all but 3 LE units, the LE archery hunters now compete with deer hunters, grouse hunters, and now spike hunters. Giving them five days w/o ONE of the competing groups should not be cause for angst.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

herf916 said:


> Why did fish and game change the opener to hit dead on with the deer hunt? Nothing against deer i hunt them myself, But seriously if your gonna archery hunt unless your disabled get off all the thousands of quad runners running around and actually walk into the forest. Is the reason just for money? With my rant said if you take a dog up in your camp and it barks all morning leave the son-of-a-B home, show some respect for other guys out. People just keep amazing me year after year.


I also hate barking dogs and that would piss me off also with the cutting of wood at 11:30. But why do you care about road hunters? Growing up that was how I was taught to hunt, didn't know other techniques of hunting until later on. Many people that is there only way of hunting and to be honest it is generally very affective if you aren't out trophy hunting. The more people on the road the less hiking into YOUR favorite spot. Good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> herf916 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did fish and game change the opener to hit dead on with the deer hunt? Nothing against deer i hunt them myself, But seriously if your gonna archery hunt unless your disabled get off all the thousands of quad runners running around and actually walk into the forest. Is the reason just for money? With my rant said if you take a dog up in your camp and it barks all morning leave the son-of-a-B home, show some respect for other guys out. People just keep amazing me year after year.
> ...


Thanks for reiterating what I already said. :roll: You buttdumpling.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > herf916 said:
> ...


I added a couple words you giant Douche. Now shut yer mouth gimpy. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> herf916 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did fish and game change the opener to hit dead on with the deer hunt? Nothing against deer i hunt them myself, *But seriously if your gonna archery hunt unless your disabled get off all the thousands of quad runners running around and actually walk into the forest*. Is the reason just for money? With my rant said if you take a dog up in your camp and it barks all morning leave the son-of-a-B home, show some respect for other guys out. People just keep amazing me year after year.
> ...


Ya, but wheeler pukes don't stay on the roads now do they... :?


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have no problem with guys road hunting if they choose, after all they have every right to do it just like we have the right to hunt however we choose, within the law of course. The main problem with some road hunters is like Tex said, they don't stay on the roads they are supposed to. If you want to road hunt then fine, go for it, but obey the signs that say "road closed" or "no ATV's" and be respectful of others as well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3lz5gw2f]
> 
> 
> herf916 said:
> ...


Ya, but wheeler pukes don't stay on the roads now do they... :?[/quote:3lz5gw2f]

And trucks do? :roll:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

everyone here knows how valve stems work, right???


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

valve stems, wrenches, cell phone cameras, cameras, cell phones, paper and pencil, descriptions, etc.... They'd better never have those wheelers up in my hike/horse areas. They'll be sorry.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I own a quad and always keep that thing on the road! It has been very effective in getting me to the end of the road where my hike to my hunting area begins. Less wear and tear on the truck and I can rip down the roads faster than I can in a truck. You have to have a true respest for the outdoors and the country we have the privilage of hunting on if your going to own an atv otherwise you'll end up driving wherever you point the thing. That being said, I hunt elk where you cannot take a motorized vehicle, only foot, mt bike or horse travel beyond the gate. Iv'e seen quads back in these areas and I know every gate in the area is posted clearly with signs That say "restricted area, no motorized vehicles beyond this point." People still have to find a way to get their wheeler back into a restricted area and play stupid by saying they never saw any signs just so they can road hunt less traveled areas. Get off your lazy __s's and hunt! Or stay home and fight the traffic to McDonalds for your FAT food convenience. Oh, and I can't stand barking dogs in my neighborhood, I think I would go postal if I heard a barking dog while camping.


----------

